# Bellator FC 39



## dudeabides

Bellator 39
Date: Apr 02, 2011
Location: Uncasville, Connecticut
Venue: Mohegan Sun
Broadcast: MTV2












> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Eddie Alvarez vs. Pat Curran (for lightweight title)
> * Lyman Good vs. Rick Hawn (welterweight tourney semifinal)
> * Patricky "Pitbull" Freire vs. Toby Imada (lightweight tourney semifinal)
> * Ben Saunders vs. Matt Lee
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Rene Nazare vs. Matt Veach
> * Dan Cramer vs. Greg Rebello
> * Ryan Quinn vs. Mike Winters
> * David Jansen vs. Scott McAfee
> * John McLaughlin vs. Blair Tugman





> The semifinal round of Bellator Fighting Championships' season-four welterweight tournament has already taken shape.
> 
> Following the conclusion of the quarterfinal round, Bellator CEO announced that former champ Lyman Good will meet Rick Hawn at Bellator 39, and Jay Hieron vs. Brent Weedman will clash at a date yet to be determined.
> 
> The Hieron-Weedman fight will be scheduled when Weedman receives clearance for a facial laceration suffered in his Bellator 35 victory over Dan Hornbuckle.
> 
> The promotion had originally anticipated hosting both welterweight tournament semifinals at Bellator 39.
> 
> Good (11-1 MMA, 4-1 BFC) and Hawn (10-0 MMA, 2-0 BFC) scored the most decisive victories of this past Saturday night's quarterfinal matchups, conducted at the Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino. The former champ and the Olympic judoka each relied heavily on staunch striking games en route to clear-cut unanimous-decision wins.
> 
> Hawn brings an unblemished mark to the table, but Good has revenge on his mind as he tries to earn a rematch with current champ Ben Askren, who took the title from Good during the promotion's third season.
> 
> Good and Hawn meet at Bellator 39, which takes place April 2 at Mohegan Sun in Uncasville, Conn.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hieron (20-4 MMA, 1-0 BFC) and Weedman (18-5-1 MMA, 4-0 BFC) each made rather dubious advances into the semifinals.
> 
> Hieron was in complete control of his quarterfinal matchup with Anthony Lapsley, but the performance was marred but what appeared to be an early stoppage. Hieron applied a rear-naked choke, and referee Josh Rosenthal ruled "The Recipe" unconscious and ended the fight. However, Lapsley quickly jumped to his feet to protest, causing many MMA observers to believe he was fine to continue.
> 
> Weedman fought the distance against Dan Hornbuckle in an entertaining, grappling-heavy affair. While Weedman's performance was commendable, his decision win was greeted with a chorus of boos from the Tachi Palace crowd who believes "The Handler" should have been awarded the victory.
> 
> A title fight between lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez (21-2 MMA, 5-0 BFC) and season-two tourney winner Pat Curran (12-3 MMA, 3-0 BFC) will headline Bellator 39 on April 2.
> 
> Bellator Chairman and CEO confirmed the once-canceled title fight with MMAFighting.com on Wednesday.
> 
> A source told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) it was booked for the show, which takes place at the Mohegan Sun in Uncasville, Conn., because of Alvarez's Northeast roots.
> 
> The fight airs on MTV2 as part of Bellator's new three-year deal with the cable outlet.
> 
> After Alvarez won the season-one tournament and Curran the season-two tourney, they were scheduled for a title fight in season three. But Curran was forced out of the bout due to a shoulder injury, and Alvarez instead fought and defeated eliminated tourney fighter Roger Huerta in a non-title fight.
> 
> Alvarez now carries a six-fight win streak into the bout and an 11-1 record in his past 12 fights. All but two of the wins (over Matt Lee and Joachim Hansen) came via stoppage. In fact, while known for heavy hands, Alvarez has posted submission wins in five of his past six victories.
> 
> Curran, the cousin of former UFC/WEC fighter Jeff Curran, punched his ticket to the title with tourney wins over Mike Ricci, Huerta and Toby Imada. He's now won four straight and six of his past seven.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/22502/eddie-alvarez-vs-pat-curran-title-fight-headlines-bellator-39.mma


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Alvarez should definitely take this fight. Hopefully Ben Saunders gets a win here as well.


----------



## dudeabides

I'm pulling for Killa B as well, hopefully he can work his way back into the UFC but they have good welterweight wrestlers in other companies too. I was bummed to see they pushed back that Hieron vs Weedman fight back, but they moved up a good replacemtent in Imada/Freire if that really goes down this weekend. Here are some pretty good under card fights for Bellator:



> Officials today confirmed the full card for Saturday's Bellator 39 event, and a host of notables – including UFC and WEC vets – have been added to the preliminary card.
> 
> Bellator 39 takes place April 2 at Mohegan Sun in Uncasville, Conn., and airs on MTV2.
> 
> In addition to two tourney semifinal bouts, the event features a title fight between lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez (21-2 MMA, 5-0 BFC) and season-two tourney winner Pat Curran (12-3 MMA, 3-0 BFC).
> 
> Other televised bouts include UFC vet Ben Saunders (9-3-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Matt Lee (13-9-1, 0-1 BFC), as all as tourney semifinals: welterweights Lyman Good (11-1 MMA, 4-1 BFC) vs. Rick Hawn (10-0 MMA, 2-0 BFC) and lightweights Toby Imada (29-15 MMA, 5-2 BFC) vs. Patricky "Pitbull" Freire (8-1 MMA, 1-0 BFC).
> 
> The featured preliminary-card fight pits UFC vet Matt Veach (15-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC) against fellow lightweight Rene Nazare (6-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> Other preliminary-card bouts include "The Ultimate Fighter" alumni Greg Rebello (12-2 MMA, 1-0 BFC) vs. Dan Cramer (5-2 MMA, 2-0 BFC), welterweights Mike Winters (4-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Ryan Quinn (4-2 MMA, 1-0 BFC), former WEC lightweights David Jansen (14-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Scott McAfee (10-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC), and bantamweights John McLaughlin (3-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Blair Tugman (5-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC).


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23037/bel...tables-veach-rebello-cramer-jansen-mcafee.mma


----------



## kantowrestler

So we see Eddie's first title defense. The way he has been walking all over people I think he should win this. But then again this is MMA.


----------



## mattandbenny

Really good card, im looking forward to the middle 2 fights most, think their both really close. I expect Alvarez to beat Curran comfortably, 2nd round TKO i think, and the same with Saunders. Good v Hawn is very close, Hawns biggest challenge by far but i think Good's experience against the better oposition will be the difference and he'll win by decision. Imada v Freire is a really good style match too, i think Freire will look good early but Imada will get it to the mat eventually for a 2nd/3rd round submission.

Alvarez, Good, Imada and Saunders for me, should be some fun fights though. Veach v Nazare should be a really good fight too, 6-0 prospect v UFC vet, I think Veach wil ltake it though he's a solid fighter. Looking forward to it.


----------



## limba

Looking forward to seeing Alvarez again.

I really want him in the UFC.


----------



## SerJ

This is a good card; gonna be some good fights. Alvarez/Curran will be close I think.


----------



## Roflcopter

Lee's face looks like he was a murder victim in a horror movie.

That was grotesque...brutal, brutal fight.


----------



## kantowrestler

How do you think Alveraz's match will be close?


----------



## andersen85

pitbull's knee was brutal...best ive seen in a long time


----------



## Fine Wine

UFC have to sign Alvarez or put him in SF and then bring him accross when they eventually merge. 

He is one of the best fighters on the planet, hands down.


----------



## limba

The "Pitbull Bros" are coming...


----------



## K R Y

Heard Imada got stretchered out? He alright? That KO was freakin sick...


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Fine Wine said:


> UFC have to sign Alvarez or put him in SF and then bring him accross when they eventually merge.
> 
> He is one of the best fighters on the planet, hands down.


Unfortunately, I've read that he has little interest in fighting for Zuffa, which is odd. He says that he wants to fight the best in the world, but that those people aren't in the UFC. Well they're certainly not in Bellator, either, so....

I'll try and dig up the article.


----------



## Mckeever

Always been a fan of Alvarez and always believed he was a top 5 LW. He has to sign for UFC this year, so many great match ups for him. I think he would destroy Gray Maynard. His boxing looked beautiful last night.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, but you know how much of a critic he is of the UFC. He is going to be one of those fighters who is fine with being the Bellator lightweight champion. Except that unlike Joe Warren who wants to cut down to bantemweight and take that title and still compete in the Olympics, he isn't as ambitious.


----------



## Wookie

That Ben Saunders fight was brutal. Toby got ktfo bad. And Alvarez looked great as usual. Good night of fights!


----------



## kantowrestler

Toby is a very successful guy but unfortunately he just can't pull it together. At some point I hope he gets it together. Well in the semi-finals anyways cause it would be nice for him to get into the finals once.


----------



## Fine Wine

Canadian Psycho said:


> Unfortunately, I've read that he has little interest in fighting for Zuffa, which is odd. He says that he wants to fight the best in the world, but that those people aren't in the UFC. Well they're certainly not in Bellator, either, so....
> 
> I'll try and dig up the article.


But I'm sure he wouldn't mind a rematch with Aoki in a cage and we all know he called out Melendez. Now UFC owns SF, perhaps his opinions on UFC have changed drastically?

McKeever, the boxing of Alvez is what I really enjoy also. I think he has the best boxing in the LW division, only perhaps Edgar gives him some problems in the stand-up with his angles.


----------



## JuggNuttz

kantowrestler said:


> Toby is a very successful guy but unfortunately he just can't pull it together. At some point I hope he gets it together. Well in the semi-finals anyways cause it would be nice for him to get into the finals once.


Toby lost the season 1 tournament *Final* to Eddie Alvarez, and lost the season 2 tournament *Final* to Pat Curran........

thats a 2 time Finalist... but never a tournament winner.


----------



## sillywillybubba

what a knee....


----------

